# EGR issues



## lo-profile (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello, fellow Altima fans.....

I have a '98 Altima GXE, which i have been enjoying for the last 8 yrs. It'a a lean, clean, & mean drivin' machine that i've maintained mostly by myself, except for recommended dealer maintenances at 60 & 120 k-miles. Current mileage is 144,000 miles, and this car is still the best vehicle i ever bought.

Just started having a check engine light & went to 2 different import shops to verify diagnosis. They both concur that my EGR system is the culprit. Both also said that the valve hardly ever fails, and that it's probably the piping leading from the valve that is clogged with carbon deposits (possibly from using cheap gas?). BTW, I have also noticed a decline in gas mileage since this problem occurred (400 mile trip from Baton Rouge, LA to Memphis, TN used to take 1 tank of gas, now i use 1.25 tanks). 

Have any of you seen/experienced this issue, and can you offer any insight? The repair manual indicates using a solvent to clear the pipes. What solvent might this be? Am i damaging the engine by continuing to drive with this engine code present? Am i getting in over my head with this type or repair? Should i take this to the dealer or a reputable import shop for service?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If the 98 is similar to the 1st Gen then here is my recommendation.

I would recommend cleaning the EGR valve anyway. You can use carb cleaner on it to clean it up.

Alongside the EGR valve is the EGR-BPT. It has a hose underneath it. Check to make sure it is not spongy, brittled, or has any hole in it. Next follow that rubber piece along the entire path of tubing that leads to a connection to a cast iron piece, it is just above the throttle body. That brass tube is known to get clogged up and can cause EGR problems.

Good luck.


----------

